# Show me all your current mice!



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing alot of you guy's mice. I am in NY at the moment visiting family, so I don't have any pics of mine at the moment. I miss my mice so I was hoping you guys could show me a couple of yours to cheer me up!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

This is Tippy. She is having babies with SkippyJon, they are due on the 12th.
http://daisytailsmousery.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5pqofn
This is Solly, Tippy and Skippy's only child.
http://daisytailsmousery.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5pqo85
This is SkippyJon, my self black buck, he's for sale, but more than likely he will be fed to some kind of reptile.
http://daisytailsmousery.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5pqnga
I have one more too, but no pictures of her. She's a PEW named Jezebelle.
Sorry I had to use links, my pictures were not showing up.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Aww they are all very cute I think Solly is very pretty. Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

So here's what I've got. The does that are currently pregnant all look very young in these pictures and that's because the shots were taken a while back.

1. "Ginger", one of my original females









2. "Flurry", female, daughter of Ginger and Gannicus (not pictured, Agouti)









3. "Fog", female, another one of my original two females









4. "Blizzard", male, he has not yet fathered any young, he was purchased to replace Gannicus while my two young bucks were maturing









5. "Mudslide", male, another offspring of Ginger and Gannicus


















6. "Irene" (after the tropical storm), female, daughter of Fog and Gannicus. There is another that looks like this named Frost.









7. "Sandy" (after the hurricane), female, another Gannicus/Fog child. She is currently pregnant, the buck down at number 10 is the father (this pic was from a while back).









8. This is a current litter that are now all hoppers. This is the last batch Gannicus produced with Ginger before his tumor began to diminish his quality of life.









9. This is a litter produced by Flurry and Gannicus. It was the last litter Gannicus would produce before he died. They all now have open eyes and are just starting to explore outside the nest.









10. Ok, this is going to be lame, but his name is Ginger Whiteface. He is one of Ginger and Gannicus' kids. He was initially intended as a feeder and my girlfriend called him "Ginger Whiteface" because he basically looks like Ginger but has half a white face. I pulled him from the feeder group because she really liked him and the name just sort of stuck. Its a good thing he was saved, he's been my best buck so far. Right now I have 3 pregnant females and 1 that just gave birth and Ginger Whiteface is the father to all of them.









11. This is Storm. I do not know if Fog or Ginger is the mother at this point. She was also initially intended as a feeder and lived in a large feeder setup that included 1 litter from Fog and 1 from Ginger. Both does had produced black young in those litters and I had lost track of which was which when I decided to have her join the family of pet mice. She just gave birth to a litter last night (Ginger Whiteface being the father) and I suspect I will be able to figure out her parentage once those young begin to develop fur.









12. This girl is another Ginger/Gannicus cross. She was also planned as a feeder but grew so much faster than any of the other mice in those litters that I decided she would be a good one to hang onto. I've been calling her "Ginger 2" just because that was the nickname she got early on but I'm trying to think of a new name for her right now. I've been using weather as a naming theme for the children of Gannicus (except Ginger Whiteface) so I'm trying to think of something appropriate. I need to come up with a name fast, she's having a litter in a couple days!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, they are all so adorable! They each are very ovely mice I think Irene is a perfect nae for your girl, and so is Ginger Whiteface for that boy mouse. Great work!, on your breeding .


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Is pic number 7 an argente mouse? Or is it some other shade of orange?


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> Is pic number 7 an argente mouse? Or is it some other shade of orange?


I've heard a few names applied to her. Based on what I now know about how the pink-eyed gene works and knowing that her parents only produced Blue, Agouti, and Black young prior to the pink-eyed girls, I'd say she's a pink-eyed agouti. That has some sort of fancy name, Fawn Satin I think. She's my favorite along with Irene. Irene would then be a blue mouse with the pink-eyed gene. Dove Satin.

edit: yeah, looks like that would be Argente now that I've looked up the genotype for that trait.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Mudslide is gorgeous! I'm drooling right now.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Not all my mice but some bucks from the latest litters ;-)









CP Smoke, blue, Champagn and blue Burmese


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Very cute, the blue is quite adorable! And yes Trixxyogurt, Mudslide is a very good looking mouse  Keep up the pics people


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

gyri said:


> rematnogard said:
> 
> 
> > Is pic number 7 an argente mouse? Or is it some other shade of orange?
> ...


yep pink eyed agouti is called agrente, fawn is a diffrent gene.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Some more ;-)









Agouti Lilac, doe









Agouti Blue, buck









Agouti Blue, buck brother of above mentioned mice.

And the lost brother of this litter.
Hello!


----------

